# International 856 diesel in oil



## jmryll (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm looking at buying a 1970 International 856 that is in need of some work. The owner says that there is diesel getting in the oil and that the dealership told him it was due to bad injectors. Is this a possibility? I don't know much about diesels but my first thought was that the engine needed an overhaul due to ring blowby and that's where the diesel was coming from. What would it be worth to replace the injectors? How about an engine overhaul? He's asking $3200 CAN for it, depending on the rest of the tractor, I'm thinking more like $2-2500 is reasonable. I haven't seen the tractor yet.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I'd have a mechanic look at it before buying it. Either case sounds very expensive.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Sounds like a head gasket to me. I would price a rebuild on the engine and compare it with the value of the tractor. And that's where I would start with an offer. A friend of mine has a Kubota had one of the injectors go bad and spray a stream of diesel on the cylender wall and cut a grove in it. The rebuild cost 3/4 the value of the tractor. I'm sure it was a freak deal. But diesels are vert expensive to work on. Good luck


----------



## jmryll (Mar 9, 2011)

I was looking on line and a rebuild kit looks to be about $1,700 just for parts. Not sure what the tractor would be worth without repair work needed, a lot of them on line are closer to $8,000.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

A seal in the injector pump. I here it's not to expensive of a repair. If engines misses that will also cause feel to leak past rings and get into the oil.
caseman-d


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

You can have the injectors tested, but I agree with caseman-d on it most likely being a bad seal in the injector pump.


----------



## billw (Mar 30, 2011)

I would agree that the front seal in the injector pump is causing the fuel getting into the crankcase, this is a common problem with the older internationals. How ever an injector can cause the same problem and not make the engine miss. _ am an old International mechanic, and have seen both of these problems. Good news neither of these problems are hard to fix, and if you will do it your self it won't cost much either. Most old IH mechanics have a special tool that they have modified from a factory tool that they will loan you to install the seal in the injector pump, If your guys wont, I'll loan you mine. I would go ahead and pull the injectors and at least have them popped just for piece of mind._


----------



## redoreo240 (Jul 9, 2014)

look at and remove pump drive housing 2 seals inside 1for engine oil and 1 for diesel easy fix


----------

